# Random Thoughts



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Life has been crazy for me it seems, work has taken a lot more time than I have energy to give, good thing vacation starts in a couple of days... I can say more than any other time I can recall that I really need a break. I know the other mods will be around, but Y-Guy will be out for at least a week, though if we get access while on vacation and if Disney World doesn't totally keep me busy 24/7 I may stop by to say hello.

On a side note, some of you know that I lost my Dad this past summer. I am going through the last of this things and tonight I came across a whole box of magazines that my dad saved from the Space Race era. Wow what a treat to pull out Newsweek from 1968 and 69 and several others to find the magazines were in great condition and my old son got very interested in reading them. I really enjoyed finding those old magazines and a bunch of other things that he'd saved over the years. Made me think of what I am saving for my grand kids to discover one day... food for thought.

Happy Camping to all and to all a Merry Christmas!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your trip Steve and happy holidays.

I know what you mean about the old papers and magazines.We have a handful we've saved as well as some from my parents that are a lot of fun to take a look at. It's one thing to live through a certain time period or event and another to read about it years later.

Mike


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Have a great trip Steve. action

Say hi to Mickey and be sure to stop back here when you can to help us all solve problems and share ideas/stories.

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well.

Greg


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Steve,

Have fun with the mouse. The weather down here (Orlando) today is a chilly mid 50s







, but tommorrow should be back up to the low 70s sunny . We will also take advantage of the break to visit the mouse and friends. Have a great vacation and very blessed Christmas. I am sure I will have some questions waiting for when you return.

Not Yet (but anxious)
Jared


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Have a great trip Y. Enjoy the break...well at least all you can get while @ Disney. As for the family stuff, God Bless you and yours. You've got some friends out here.

Have a merry & safe Christmas.

TM4


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Have a great trip Steve. action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve

Have a great time action

Thor


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Y-Guy, sorry to hear about your lost. I lost my step-father (we were very close) on 11/15/2004. It has really been a difficult time. Thanksgiving was subdued and I expect Christmas to be the same.

He was a baseball buff, so as I was going through his stuff-I found a signed baseball, many old baseball magazines and other neat stuff. I can relate to what you're going through...

Hang in there, and enjoy your time off.

Jose


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y-Guy,

I, too, am sorry to hear about your dad's passing. I know how difficult this can be. My wife has lost both her parents and the family asked me to officate at the funeral services for them. Even though they were years ago, things come to mind that remind me of them in some way. Every so often, my wife and I receive something from one of her sisters or brothers that belonged to her parents and the memories start to flow anew.

Time heals, but time doesn't remove all the "scars."

Best wishes. Have a good time on vacation!

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks folks, the comments are appreciated. This is the first real holiday season for my wife and I that we don't have any of our parents around, thus the trip to Disney World.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Y-Guy, 
Sorry to hear of your loss. I can only imagine how special the memories have been for you. 
Enjoy your vacation and all the new memories being made with your youngsters. Even with all the Disney bizz. At least your not at work.









Happy Holidays and safe travels to you and your family. action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Y-Guy
Sorry to hear about your Dad,It can be hard around the Holidays.
All I can say is remember the good times.
My family still has its moments even after 16 years
So I wish you happy holiday and a safe trip,have GREAT Time at Disney.
We will see Mickey in 13 Days for a (7 Day Disney Cruise).
Don
action


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Steve, sorry to here of your loss. Hang in there. I to will start vacation on Friday and I might add a very needed vacation. They just run us to death it seams like. Oh Well







Check in on us and let us know how the vacation is going...

Vern action


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Y, I know Orlando is a little far to pull the Outback from Washington.....Just the same, Try to get over to the Ft. Wilderness Campground and check it out.
You will be impressed, Some say that It's the nicest campground in the US.
I've been there once before and have reservations to go back the end of January.
If you need an excuse to get over there, You can hop a boat from the Magic Kingdom straight to Ft. Wilderness and eat Dinner at the Trails End Restaraunt in the Campground.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-

I haven't been around much myself in the last few weeks - absolutely buried in work and tomoroww afternoon can't come soon enough.

Remind me to have one of your boys ask for a bottle of Ketchup! I know, funny thing to ask for at Christmas Dinner but it could be, um, fun. The whole family is looking forward to meeting yours. Did you tell the boys yet?

Have a good fight and I'll see you in 9.

Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...
Sounds like you deserve a vacation. Have fun down South, and de-stress. We'll be here when you get back.


----------



## Calicamper (Dec 9, 2004)

Y-Guy,
My condolences to you and your family regarding your fathers passing.
Im sure he's having a ball right now in that big campground in the sky.
You have a great trip in Disneyworld and make sure to let us know how your trip went.


----------

